# I got the call!!!!



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

After my freting about what was going on, whether we were doing the right thing how dH was feeling etc etc.  We got a call today from our sw to say we were short listed by a baby girls' SW and are being 'interviewed' next week for this littlie who is just 7 months old.  I have to say I feel really excited about this I know it is early days and they are seeing another couple too but feel positive.
This is a good sign   completely out of the blue unexpectedly early, we are just decorating right now so the house is in a bit of a tip!!  I am sure a bit of a hoover and some flash should do the trick!

Thanks for all your support recently.

Rebecca xxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Can't tell you how pleased I am to read this message.

sending lots of positive vibes your way & so nice to see how positive you both are now.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Great news Rebecca. Sending positive vibes over to you for next week's meeting. Best advice I can give, is to be yourselves. 

Keeping everything crossed!!

x


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks ladies  I know it is early days but it feels good to think that we may possibly be suitable for a lovely little girl!!  

Rebecca x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Ohh such fab news, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you both!
Misty C
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

ooooo such exciting news hun, i've got everything crossed that this is the perfect match  

pam xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Good luck Rebecca - I know how it feels to be up against another couple and I have everything crossed that you are chosen.

Sending positive vibes your way!

T x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

keeping my  for you 

xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots and lots of good luck Rebeecca, I hope this goes your way !!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Rebecca

Have everything crossed for you

xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Rebecca - fab news...can't wait to hear how you get on.

Laine xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you.

PBMx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Rebecca

Oh how exciting!!!  Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Lynn x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Rebecca

JUst thought I would send my best wishes also.

Just be yourselves you have obviously been shortlisted for a reason!!

We bought a nice selection of biscuits which seemed to go down when we had our 'interview'

Good luck 

Dawny


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

ITS all over for us too.....


The other couple were chosen over us, no reason given other than gut reaction baby's SW couldn't see baby with us.  The family finder was bubbling over with enthusiasm and implied to our SW that she favoured us but the baby's SW has the casting vote.

Absolutely gutted .....  cried and cried and cried.  Went out with some friends for a birthday celebration and got quite tipsy.  Feeling better today.

Thanks for all your welll wishes, it is really crap isn't it being interviewed against other couples!

Rebecca x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh Rebecca

So very sorry to hear that.   I know how terribly heartbreaking it is, to be mulled over and spat out like that. Especially when your hopes had been raised.

I don't know what to say, other than with my recent experiences of competitive matching, I want you to remember that if was meant to be, it would've gone your way. This has happened for a reason, and I will be keeping everything crossed that you get that call very soon.

I cried for days over bambam, I had taken him into my heart and imagined him in every aspect of our family life. When the call came about another possible link, I was too hesitant to get excited for a 2nd time. Now I can say clearly that I now know that bambam wasn't chosen for us, as the simple reason that our true match, and our gorgeous baby daughter was waiting around the corner for us.

 Big hugs for you and dh during this difficult time.

Wishing all the best wishes in the world, and hoping you get some happy news very soon  

xx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Rebecca & DH

Sorry to read your news, Ever has put it so well and is right that your son/daughter is waiting for you both. Sending you lots of      x lots. 

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Rebecca,
So sorry to hear this news do take care love JD x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Rebecca - I'm sorry you've had to go through this 

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Rebecca and DH

Massive  

we are all here for you

xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Rebecca, 

I am so very sorry to read your post   I have no idea how you must be feeling now. I know it will be your turn soon my love and it will be SO worth the wait   xxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Rebecce,

So sorry to hear your news.  It seems such a cruel way to go about things and I know that not all authoritys interview more that 1 couple, in our case they looked at lots of form f's but only came to see us which seems a much fairer way of doing things.

My heart goes out to you but you will be matched eventually, give yourself lots of tlc and take care of  yourself.

Dawn


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Dear all

Just wanted to say a big thanks for your support during this dificult time it means a lot.  Feeling a bit more balanced now and we will be patient and wait for the right one to come knocking on the door.

Love

Rebecca x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Dear Rebecca

I am so sorry to read your news..............I do wish SS wouldn't do competitive matches.......we were lucky as both our SS didn't do this BUT it's so hard for all of you who find yourself in this position.

I hope you get another phone call soon and this will be the news you deserve.

Love to you & your DH.

Andrea
xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Awww Rebecca - I totally know how you feel, we lost out to another couple for a little girl and sadly we have just found out that we are now not the only couple being considered for this little girl and that her SW's have decided to interivew another couple as well as us......

It is so hard to deal with this.

Hugs

T x


----------

